# How to mod my golf?????



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

i have a stock 01 golf 4 door, and want to supe it up but i dont know how. Im not a car guy that know all kind of mechanical ****, and i need advice, can someone help me out?


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

this is a kind of huge question to be honest. i would find some friends who are interested in 'suping' up their cars and have them help you, as we can only advise you so far.


----------



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

i want to have a 6 speed car w/ turbo. catch my drift?


----------



## 2litrebully (Nov 20, 2006)

Look in the MK4 forum. Purchase a 6 speed transmission from a MK4 and a 1.8T as well as its wiring harness.

-Karl


----------



## F1.8TMK4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Catch my drift.... ahaha u made your first mistake when u bought a vw. U buy a Honda when u wanna supe it up lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

danielfreekingee said:


> i want to have a 6 speed car w/ turbo. catch my drift?


You might look into buying a GTI/GLI, as they came from the factory "suped up" w/ a 6 speed and a turbo. And that would def be easier and poss cheaper than to "supe" yours up with those mods.


----------



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

zeeeeuuum no need to mock me you guys. Im trying to get help here.

anyways. i dont want a honda and be like the rest of the ghetto ass **** talkers in my
neighborhood that has a ef. 

and i would rather just MOD i repeat MOD!!!!!! my car and not buy a new one.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

danielfreekingee said:


> and i would rather just MOD i repeat MOD!!!!!! my car and not buy a new one.


Really, then I suggest you follow the advise given in this link:http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5105497-sai


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

danielfreekingee said:


> i want to have a 6 speed car w/ turbo. catch my drift?





danielfreekingee said:


> i have a stock 01 golf 4 door, and want to supe it up but i dont know how. Im not a car guy that know all kind of mechanical ****, and i need advice, can someone help me out?


01 Golf... there are turbo kits and programing for the 2.slow motor.

There are 2 options for the 6MT:
1. Quaife conversion on the 02J
2. 02M conversion from a 20AE/337/GLI 1.8T. You'll also need to use the axles from the 02M, as they are thicker.

while you're spending the money, get the spindles from them also, to upgrade the brakes, as the spindle on the 2.slow has the caliper carrier molded on, restricting you to the 280mm front brakes.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

danielfreekingee said:


> i want to have a 6 speed car w/ turbo. catch my drift?


I would have to agree with some of the comments... cheaper to purchase one already complete.

6-speed swap requires 02M 6-speed, different axles, different hubs, different power steering hose, different starter, different flywheel, different.... I guess I can stop using "different".... clutch line, bolts between transmission and engine, cover between engine and transmission, motor mount, etc. I think it is a different shiftbox and cables (not sure on this).

Most of the parts...









The swap into 2001 Golf that is already turbo.... *HERE!*

Engine is a little harder to answer.... planning on a 1.8T or turbocharging the 2.0? you have to figure out both hardware (turbo, FMIC, BOV or diverter, exh. manifold, exhaust system) and software (what is going to run this).

Just did a little internet searching (not making recommendations):
MKIV 2.0: http://www.kineticmotorsport.com/catalog/MKIV_2_0L-257-1.html
I was hoping to find something at http://www.goapr.com for the 2.0, but I do not see anything.

While it is doable, you have to look at the cost vs. benefit. If you are not attached to your car, perhaps purchasing an existing 1.8T with 6-speed is the best route.

Just some thoughts....

Steve


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

swap in a 6 speed vr6 and turbo that

the search button in the upper right corner is your friend. You may want to go through the mk4 forum and just read..don't make a post like this in there, they WILL destroy you there. find the modifications that other people have and research all of your options that work for what YOU want.

are you wanting to race the car? do you just want 'stance'? are you going to daily drive this vehicle? what kind of budget are you rocking? how many miles are on your existing car? do you have to modify THAT car(do you have sentimental reasons you are wanting to start from the bottom and build it up)? what class or style of racing do you want to do? 

all things you need to think of and answer without hesitation or question

good luck in figuring stuff out..you NEED to research this A LOT before putting ANY money in your car..but in the end it is your car so do as you wish


----------



## red913 (Jul 11, 2010)

So how old are you by the way. 

But the first poster was right. This is a huge question. It sounds like you're like the rest of us and want to make a fast car and enjoy the modification process along the way. What you need to do first is learn as much as you can about cars. How they work, how they're made...as much as you can. Go to racing events, make friends with other car guys. Just really get involved in it and learn as much as you can. After a little bit you'll start to see stuff that you like and stuff that you don't. You clearly already know what you don't like...Hondas. AMEN to that brother. LOL So once you start seeing mods you wanna do to you car, go with that. I highly recommend forming your own opinions based on what you've seen and learned vs just asking us what to do to your car. It's not really your creation unless the ideas are your ideas, right?

Now I think this is the most important part; what is your goal? Do you just wanna keep modifying a street car for something fun and unique to drive on the street? Do you want it to look good, or good fast or both. If both, then do you wanna spend more money on looking good than going fast or fast than looking good? You want a sleeper or a race car? These are questions you have to ask yourself and no one else can answer for you. My point in mentioning this is if you plan on having a very fast car, look into the the limits of your Golf. At a certain point starting with something faster, like a GTI, is more expensive upfront but more rewarding in the long run. 

So take your time, be patient, go to some car meets, buy some car mags and good luck!:beer:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*How to mod*

*$$$$$$$$$$$$$$* 
Do you know how many different opinions on this and that's you're asking for? Make a list of what you're thinking(a small list)of doing and you'll get more direct feedback rather than opening this can of worms again.:banghead: 
[edit]If you got ca$h, buy what you're looking for. DON'T send another VW to craig'slist because you've started something you can't and won't see to the end.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

He has 4 posts... I don't think he is coming back and we are talking to ourselves. Oh well. 

:beer: for all of us


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*Cheers*

Good advice for the noob guys!:wave:bye-bye now 
[edit] noob; _noun_:reference to one that is `N ot `O ff `O f `B oobs yet. Could also be: _verb_


----------



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

wats up you guys.
and no dont think i wasnt going to reply.
ive been busy as **** with school and work.

by the things im hearing i think it would be best to just buy a faster golf..
might sell mine once i have all my money settled or just give it to my bro...
golf R maybe?  worth the wait.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Golf-IV-Jetta-IV

Suspension before wheels. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

danielfreekingee said:


> by the things im hearing i think it would be best to just buy a faster golf..
> might sell mine once i have all my money settled or just give it to my bro...
> golf R maybe?  worth the wait.


That is what is being said dude. And like I said before, or tried to, If you're really committed to putting more money + all of your time and everyone else that helps you into this MK1 then "Some" of us are probably gonna be rooting for you. But those who have been around vw's know too many times someone does an engine swap and the project ends right there! (When the wiring begins)! By the time you get all the parts and figure out your install plan and how you are going to pay for it all, plus how long will it take, are you really going to be utterly happy with it? Realizing you just spent 10-15k more for a MK1 V6 awd than you would've for an '08 or better yet 2k12? What will you drive when it takes weeks to months just figuring out something that turns into a major PITA? Hard core project guys are few and far between, but God bless`em


----------



## danielfreekingee (Nov 24, 2010)

thats why i didnt start. good thing i didnt either. wasnt looking forward to not finishing it.
thanks for the advice broheem.
for now ill just stick to the stock.
until i have more cash...just buy a new one. or different car.
always wanted an evo. might look into that. who knows.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

> Hard core project guys are few and far between, but God bless`em


I'm medium core myself....

(full race) 1.8T car with complete rebuild many times on the 1.8T, big turbo, standalone, 6-speed swap, cage, etc. Not too difficult, but took a lot of research to separate the "street" vs. "race" opinions.

(street) 1.8T Cabriolet... didn't do the engine swap, but doing a rebuilt and changing it to a much better standalone (VEMS!) over this winter along with hydro-clutch instead of mechanical and putting in the LSD, etc. to make it more fun.

(full race) 1.8T in a MK1 Scirocco (did not do the engine swap... hope to not have to touch it) with full cage, wide body, and she is purty too.

'09 WRX... change the oil; that's it! Money well spent.


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Spam! :facepalm:


----------



## EJBGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2005)

shengdan said:


> Hello! The burning hot summer arrived, this is the demonstration stature good season,
> the retreat wi nter sincere appearance, lets lithe, the individua lity, the fashion,
> the sex appeal, mature you sta rt from here! Has a good news to tell everybody: R ecently,
> every bought full 200 US dollars in this company, then has the present to see off,
> ...


:what:

op - trade for a 20th or MKV MK6


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

danielfreekingee said:


> thats why i didnt start. good thing i didnt either. wasnt looking forward to not finishing it.
> thanks for the advice broheem.
> for now ill just stick to the stock.
> until i have more cash...just buy a new one. or different car.
> always wanted an evo. might look into that. who knows.


if you want to save $$ trade it for mkv gti, same hp as mk6.
evo or s2k is a good option if you want to track someday.


----------



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

Start small, if you have a 2L golf, sorry but you should sell it and buy a 1.8t or a vr6, the 1.8t is lighter, but has many flaws, but then again it is turbo charged and holds great potential, that is less expensive to make fast. Then there is the Vr6 which makes lots of low end torque. Find someone who knows what they are doing, like said before, we can only help you so much. 

when you buy your 1.8t first things to do
1. Suspension- sport springs , or coil overs (used $75)
2. Engine- Short ram cold air intake, 2.5" exhaust from turbo back, Diverter Valve upgrade ($1000 at least)
3. Transmission- Stage 2 clutch and flywheel kit ($650)
4. ECU- get your car chipped ($450-$500)


----------



## dval372 (Mar 20, 2010)

Easiest way to choose is going to the MKIV forums and read the stickys at the top....then choose what upgrades you can afford:thumbup:


----------



## djydg (Feb 10, 2011)

Theres your problem lol you have a 2001... sell that 2.slow go 1.8t money well spent


----------

